# internal mic auto mute



## mdg583 (Jan 13, 2010)

info snd_hda says:


```
The sequence number 15 has a special meaning for output associations.
Output pins with this number and device type ``Headphones'' will duplicate
(with automatic mute if jack detection is supported) the first pin in that 
association.
```

Woudln't it be nice if device type 'mic' could do the same? So that when you plug in an external microphone, it mutes any internal microphone you might have.

Or is there a way to do this?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 14, 2010)

mdg583 said:
			
		

> So that when you plug in an external microphone, it mutes any internal microphone you might have.


If I'm not mistaken this already happens.


----------



## mav@ (Jan 14, 2010)

Unluckily, it is not described in UAA specification. Sequence 15 for input associations has different meaning, choosing between mixed and switched input modes, which is not needed for snd_hda.


----------



## mdg583 (Jan 23, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> If I'm not mistaken this already happens.



It definitely doesn't for me. By default, my internal mic is in its own device.


----------



## nihplod (May 12, 2010)

So i am also curious about this, for the moment after alot of work with device.hints i got the sound to work. But the mic/mix is getting sound from both internal mic in the monitor and the external one at the same time


```
hdac0: Patched pins configuration:
hdac0:  nid 17 0x0221201f as  1 seq 15    Headphones  Jack jack  1 loc  2 color    Grey misc 0
hdac0:  nid 18 0x01014040 as  4 seq  0      Line-out  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color   Green misc 0
hdac0:  nid 19 0x413711f0 as 15 seq  0            CD  None jack  7 loc  1 color   Black misc 1 [DISABLED]
hdac0:  nid 20 0x02a1203f as  3 seq 15           Mic  Jack jack  1 loc  2 color    Grey misc 0
hdac0:  nid 21 0x91a71130 as  3 seq  0           Mic Fixed jack  7 loc 17 color   Black misc 1
hdac0:  nid 22 0x92174110 as  1 seq  0       Speaker Fixed jack  7 loc 18 color   Green misc 1
hdac0:  nid 23 0x41a6e130 as  3 seq  0           Mic  None jack  6 loc  1 color   White misc 1 [DISABLED]
hdac0:  nid 27 0x41561150 as  5 seq  0   Digital-out  None jack  6 loc  1 color   Black misc 1 [DISABLED]
hdac0:  nid 28 0x01813021 as  2 seq  1       Line-in  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color    Blue misc 0

Mixer vol      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer pcm      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer speaker  is currently set to 100:100
Mixer line     is currently set to 100:100
Mixer mix      is currently set to  56:56
Mixer rec      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer ogain    is currently set to   0:0
Recording source:
```

Anything i am missing?


----------



## mav@ (May 13, 2010)

You should choose recording source. It was a bug when default selection was undefined. Recording from monitor and mic should give you separate sources, mix will give you both.


----------

